# *Power* walking



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

In my experience a gentle leader is about the best thing for a dog which pulls HARD. You could try an Easy Walk Harness, I have also used them, but with a dog who pulls really hard the Gentle Leader seems to work the best. I have never seen a dog be able to pull while wearing one.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I use a front clip harness with the leash clip attached to the dog's flat collar when teaching leash skills to a dog who pulls hard. It gives more control, providing more opportunities for the dog to learn. I also work on teaching the dog to pay attention to me, if they are more focused on me, the less they are wanting to pull. Keep in mind that a dog that is nervous/anxious or over excited and distracted in new surroundings is not a 'thinking' dog, is unable to focus and cannot learn easily. A stressed/anxious dog may display such behaviors as panting (out of context) hyper vigilance, 'prancing' - speeding up, or conversely, slowing down, moving in 'slow motion', seeming reluctant to move forward. 
Consider taking a 'step back' and teaching the leash skills in your home and back yard, or a quiet park, where it is less distracting, and he is more easily able to learn, 'get the behavior', repeat and reward until it is reliable, then slowly move to more distracting environments.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

I've always used the Halti brand. Same concept as the gentle leader but just worked better for us. When I'm not using that I use the harness with the leash clipped to the front. Very effective for mild or occasional pulling. Tried the easy walk on Penny and it was ok for a bit but she started yanking bad with it so Halti it is. Hoping to transition away from it eventually.


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

My Luna is a chewer/biter of anything that comes within reach of her mouth. She chewed through 3 training leashes which we use when she goes outside when she goes pee/potty. We tried the Gentle Leader & she tried to chew the piece that hangs in front, we returned that. 

I almost gave up trying to leash walk her as she chewed through her leash until I found the Patento Pet leash which is chili infused. The first time she tried to chew it, she spit it out and has left it alone. Next, I bought the Halti which I use with the Patento Pet leash and within 10 minutes of trying to fight it, she walked without pulling. I love the safety clip which clips to her regular collar so if she ever managed get free of the harness.


----------



## GoldensOldie (Apr 23, 2017)

When my Ty was a pup, he would chew on his lease whenever he could, especially while walking. I soaked it in Tabasco sauce for a trip to the vet one day, and left it in the back with him, he chewed on it all the way home.... 35 minutes! He loved it! But, was really thirsty. :grin2:

Happily, he grew out of that stage.... after a year. 

He was a most excellent dog.


----------

